# New Member



## Tammy0823 (Aug 5, 2018)

Greetings everyone, I'm new here. I've been married for 5 years. I'm just here to learn about others experiences, get help, and offer any if I can.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Hello, welcome to TAM!


----------



## Tammy0823 (Aug 5, 2018)

Thank you.


----------

